# 12TH ANNUAL DIA DE LOS MUERTOS CAR SHOW AND STREET FAIR NOV 4,2012



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WILL BE HAVING ARE 12TH ANNUAL DIA DE LOS MUERTOS IN CANOGA PARK ON SHERMAN WY ON NOV 4,2012 EVERYONE THAT ENTERS THE SHOW WILL GET A DASH PLAQUE LIKE EVERY YR CARS /TRUCKS/ HARLYS $10 BIKES/PEADAL CARS $5 ROLL IN TIME 7AM-9:30AM SHOW TIME `10AM-5PM IT AWARDS FOR BEST OF EACH YRS 30'S 40'S 50'S 60'S 70'S 80'S 90'S 00'S BEST HARLY BEST BIKE BEST PEADAL CAR AND BEST OF SHOW ALSO THERE WILL BE A TABLE FOR CAR MODLES TO BE ON DISPLAY HERE IS THE PRE REG HOPE TO SEE U ALL OUT HERE DJING FOR THE EVENT IS MISTER O.G. FROM LOST MEMORIES RADIO flyer coming soon


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Strays will be out there


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

undertaker will be there


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

Always a good turn out


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> TTT


*THANKS MISTER O.G. FOR YOUR SUPPORT:thumbsup:
*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

SAUL said:


> Strays will be out there


_THANKS SAUL AND STRAYS FOR YOUR SUPPORT:thumbsup:_


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> undertaker will be there


_
THANKS SMILEY FOR YOUR SUPPORT:thumbsup:_


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

STRAY 52 said:


> Always a good turn out


_
YES IT IS AND EVERY YR IT GETS BIGGER THANKS FOR YOU SUPORT STRAYS:thumbsup:_


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

_HERES THE FLYER






_


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

i'll be out there my Girls love that show.......


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> i'll be out there my Girls love that show.......


_THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT VP NE FAM BAM:thumbsup:_


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> _THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT VP NE FAM BAM:thumbsup:_




:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> _HERES THE FLYER
> View attachment 542875
> _


Firme!!! 

One Life Car Club will be there to show support!! 

Hopefully I have my '64 back by then... :x:

My '64 was there last year and it will be there again this year :x:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

We'll be there hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Junior LOC said:


> Firme!!!
> 
> One Life Car Club will be there to show support!!
> 
> ...


_THANKS MY BOY:thumbsup:_


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

rollin 72 monte said:


> We'll be there hommie :thumbsup:


_THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE:thumbsup:_


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

_TTMFT ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY IN THE VALLE:thumbsup:_


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> _TTMFT ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY IN *CANOGA PARK*:thumbsup:_


FIX'd ^^^^^^


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*BRING THE WHOLE FAMILY DOWN WITH YOU LOTS OF THINGS FOR THE KIDS TO DO WHILE U CHECK OUT THE SHOW:thumbsup:*


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

FIRME SHOW EVERY YEAR!!!!!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *BRING THE WHOLE FAMILY DOWN WITH YOU LOTS OF THINGS FOR THE KIDS TO DO WHILE U CHECK OUT THE SHOW:thumbsup:*


:yes:

Always a Firme Show.... Fun for the Kids and Fam...they close the street down so everyone is walking on Sherman Way enjoying the Food and Festivities...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Junior LOC said:


> :yes:
> 
> Always a Firme Show.... Fun for the Kids and Fam...they close the street down so everyone is walking on Sherman Way enjoying the Food and Festivities...


:yessad::thumbsup:


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

onestopcaraudio said:


> :thumbsup:


_THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES:thumbsup:_


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*HERES A LIL SNEAK PEAK OF THE NEW FLYER STILL NOT DONE*


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 544962
> 
> *HERES A LIL SNEAK PEAK OF THE NEW FLYER STILL NOT DONE*


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTMFT for this event in Canoga Park


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~DEDICATION WILL BE OUT THERE TO SUPPORT~*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

One Life CC stays putting in work in them streets and shows. :guns:

TTT For this Event.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~DEDICATION WILL BE OUT THERE TO SUPPORT~*


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MY BOY:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Junior LOC said:


> TTMFT for this event in Canoga Park


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 546454


One Life CC Familia Bumping this Topic TO THE TOP!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Junior LOC said:


> One Life CC Familia Bumping this Topic TO THE TOP!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT HERE*


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

GOODTIMES BC WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 546454


TTT for this Event


----------



## LilBuick (Feb 5, 2012)

Resurrection Will Be There! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

INKEDUP said:


> GOODTIMES BC WILL BE THERE!


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LilBuick said:


> Resurrection Will Be There! :thumbsup:


*NICE SEE U BOYS OUT HERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Junior LOC said:


> TTT for this Event


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*NICE CARS GOOD MUSIC LOTS OF VENDORS AND GOOD FOOD JUMPERS FOR THE KIDS *


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*GOING TO BE A FUN DAY IN THE VALLE:thumbsup:*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 549030
> *GOING TO BE A FUN DAY IN THE VALLE:thumbsup:*


:yes:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Are u having a catagory for long distance driven for a bomb?


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> Are u having a catagory for long distance driven for a bomb?


*I COULD DO THAT ONE ALSO STILL NOT DONE JUST GOT WORD ALOT OF NEW CARS COMING OUT FOR OUR SHOW FROM THE O.C. OUT TO THE VALLEY AND ALREADY PRE REG:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*BUMP TO THE TOP FOR A GOOD EVENT FOR EVERYONEWITH NICE CARS AND GOOD MUSIC:thumbsup:*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *I COULD DO THAT ONE ALSO STILL NOT DONE JUST GOT WORD ALOT OF NEW CARS COMING OUT FOR OUR SHOW FROM THE O.C. OUT TO THE VALLEY AND ALREADY PRE REG:thumbsup:*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 2 guests)
Junior LOC

:machinegun: :finger:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ITS GOING TO BE GOOD CAN'T WAIT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

:h5:*






*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> :h5:*
> View attachment 552054
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*GOING TO BE A GOOD EVENT COME OUT AND HAVE FUN*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*PIXS FROM YRS BACK






*


----------



## mannyn1964 (Jul 23, 2012)

Are you having vendors for this show.....


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTMFT, ONE LIFE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE BIG HOMIE COOKIE


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

mannyn1964 said:


> Are you having vendors for this show.....


YES THERE WILL BE LOTS OF VENDORS U COULD SIGN UP AT WWW.MAINSTREETCANOGPARK.ORG WHAT DO U SELL?


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> TTMFT, ONE LIFE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE BIG HOMIE COOKIE


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES AND ONE LIFE 818 CC:thumbsup:*


----------



## mannyn1964 (Jul 23, 2012)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> YES THERE WILL BE LOTS OF VENDORS U COULD SIGN UP AT WWW.MAINSTREETCANOGPARK.ORG WHAT DO U SELL?


I airbrush dia de los.muertos paintings.....skulls ....crosses....my daughter makes bracelts...my sister makes beanies and hair clips....


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

mannyn1964 said:


> I airbrush dia de los.muertos paintings.....skulls ....crosses....my daughter makes bracelts...my sister makes beanies and hair clips....


*SOUNDS GOOD JUST GO TO OUR WEB SITE WWW.MAINSTREETCANOGAPARK.ORG AND FILL OUT THE FORM WE DON'T HAVE ANYONE THAT DOES THAT *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*EVEN FOR THE CARS YOU COULD SING UP ON LINE @ WWW.MAINSTREETCANOGAPARK.ORG*


----------



## mannyn1964 (Jul 23, 2012)

I went to the website.....but we cant afford 450 for a booth....thanks though


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*OH OK SORRY I ONLY DO THE CAR SHOW WE GOT A FUNDRAISER OCT 28 AT BRAND PARK FOR A SCHOOL IF U WANT TO COME DOWN WE ONLY CHARGE $40 FOR VENDORS U COULD FIND IT ON HERE ALSO?*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## mannyn1964 (Jul 23, 2012)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *OH OK SORRY I ONLY DO THE CAR SHOW WE GOT A FUNDRAISER OCT 28 AT BRAND PARK FOR A SCHOOL IF U WANT TO COME DOWN WE ONLY CHARGE $40 FOR VENDORS U COULD FIND IT ON HERE ALSO?*







Were already booked for the weekend....thanx for the invite...


----------



## ogart63M.V.C (Oct 16, 2007)

*YOU KNOW MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## sizzlin (Jul 29, 2012)

Orale Cookie....Here is the flyer for the show in Santa Barbara this Sunday.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

DEDICATION CAR CLUB will be there to SUPPORT!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT for the homie Cookie, Keep it up!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

ogart63M.V.C said:


> *YOU KNOW MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MY BOY SEE U OUT HERE WITH THE CLUB:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

sizzlin said:


> Orale Cookie....Here is the flyer for the show in Santa Barbara this Sunday.


*OK COOL THANKS GOING TO TRY AND MAKE IT :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> DEDICATION CAR CLUB will be there to SUPPORT!!!


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT DEDICATION :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> TTT for the homie Cookie, Keep it up!!!


*THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

HERE'S SOME OF THE CLUBS COMING DOWN FOR OUR DIA DE LOS MUERTOS CAR SHOW STREET FAIR NOV 4TH
DUKES SO.CAL/SFV ONE LIFE 818 PACHUCOS SFV/AV MAJOR LEAGUE USO SFV ROLLERZ ONLY SFV LOLOWS SFV 818 TANGIERS STRAYS LO NUESTRO AV KRAZY STYLEZ MAJESTICS LA/805 V.C NOK NOK


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> HERE'S SOME OF THE CLUBS COMING DOWN FOR OUR DIA DE LOS MUERTOS CAR SHOW STREET FAIR NOV 4TH
> DUKES SO.CAL/SFV ONE LIFE 818 PACHUCOS SFV/AV MAJOR LEAGUE USO SFV ROLLERZ ONLY SFV LOLOWS SFV 818 TANGIERS STRAYS LO NUESTRO AV KRAZY STYLEZ MAJESTICS LA/805 V.C NOK NOK


Thats right Cookie-you know we're there. Gonna come by your pad to drop off a few Pre-Reg forms in a few days. I'll hit you up when I'm ready eCe!


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

See you there hommie


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> HERE'S SOME OF THE CLUBS COMING DOWN FOR OUR DIA DE LOS MUERTOS CAR SHOW STREET FAIR NOV 4TH
> DUKES SO.CAL/SFV ONE LIFE 818 PACHUCOS SFV/AV MAJOR LEAGUE USO SFV ROLLERZ ONLY SFV LOLOWS SFV 818 TANGIERS STRAYS LO NUESTRO AV KRAZY STYLEZ MAJESTICS LA/805 V.C NOK NOK


​LOLOWS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Junior LOC said:


> Thats right Cookie-you know we're there. Gonna come by your pad to drop off a few Pre-Reg forms in a few days. I'll hit you up when I'm ready eCe!


*OK COOL MY BOY JUST HIT ME UP:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> ​LOLOWS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT...


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MY BOYS ALWAYS DOWN TO HIT THE STREETS TTT FOR LOLOWS SFV:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

rollin 72 monte said:


> See you there hommie


*SEE U OUT HERE MY BOY DREAMING CASUALLY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ALL THE COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ GIRLS WILL BE THERE ALSO:thumbsup:*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MY BOYS ALWAYS DOWN TO HIT THE STREETS TTT FOR LOLOWS SFV:thumbsup:*[DONT TRIP HOMIE...LOLOWSFAMILY LOVE TO RIDE....


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MY BOYS ALWAYS DOWN TO HIT THE STREETS TTT FOR LOLOWS SFV:thumbsup:*


 *THATS RITE HOMIE, LOLOW'S C.C. ALWAYS DOWN TO HIT ANY STREETS NO MATTER WAT. ALWAYS REPING THE 8ONE8*


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:
> 
> 
> > *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MY BOYS ALWAYS DOWN TO HIT THE STREETS TTT FOR LOLOWS SFV:thumbsup:*[DONT TRIP HOMIE...LOLOWSFAMILY LOVE TO RIDE....
> ...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

i'll be out there with my fam bam! SUPPORTING like always!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:
> 
> 
> > *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MY BOYS ALWAYS DOWN TO HIT THE STREETS TTT FOR LOLOWS SFV:thumbsup:*[DONT TRIP HOMIE...LOLOWSFAMILY LOVE TO RIDE....
> ...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LoOpY said:


> *THATS RITE HOMIE, LOLOW'S C.C. ALWAYS DOWN TO HIT ANY STREETS NO MATTER WAT. ALWAYS REPING THE 8ONE8*


*THATS RIGHT HOMIE FROM CITY II CITY :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

THANKS MY N.E. FAM BAM FOR THE SUPPORT:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Chucky-LL said:


> 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:
> 
> 
> > *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MY BOYS ALWAYS DOWN TO HIT THE STREETS TTT FOR LOLOWS SFV:thumbsup:*[DONT TRIP HOMIE...LOLOWSFAMILY LOVE TO RIDE....
> ...


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

LoOpY said:


> *THATS RITE HOMIE, LOLOW'S C.C. ALWAYS DOWN TO HIT ANY STREETS NO MATTER WAT. ALWAYS REPING THE 8ONE8*


Firme!! 

Repping the Double 'L' and the BIG 818. 

Good shit homies.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*JUST 4 MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME AND THERES STILL SAME SPACE LEFT JUST PM ME AND LET ME KNOW THANKS*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *JUST 4 MORE DAYS TILL SHOW TIME AND THERES STILL SOME SPACE LEFT JUST PM ME AND LET ME KNOW THANKS*


:h5:


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ITS GOING TO BE A FUN DAY IN THE WEST SIDE OF THE VALLE WITH ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND FOOD VENDORS AND RETAIL VENDORS AND THE BEST DJ AROUND MISTER O.G. PLAYING ALL HIS GOOD JAMS FOR US*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Junior LOC said:


> :h5:


:wave:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

onestopcaraudio said:


> :thumbsup: :drama:


:drama::rimshot:


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *ITS GOING TO BE A FUN DAY IN THE WEST SIDE OF THE VALLE WITH ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND FOOD VENDORS AND RETAIL VENDORS AND THE BEST DJ AROUND MISTER O.G. PLAYING ALL HIS GOOD JAMS FOR US*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

*chuckhitlerlol*



Junior LOC said:


> Firme!!
> 
> Repping the Double 'L' and the BIG 818.
> 
> Good shit homies.[/QUOTE SEE U SUNDAY HOMIES...LOLOWS FAMILY LOVE TO REP THE BIG 818...


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Chucky-LL said:


> Firme!!
> 
> Repping the Double 'L' and the BIG 818.
> 
> Good shit homies.[/QUOTE SEE U SUNDAY HOMIES...LOLOWS FAMILY LOVE TO REP THE BIG 818...


:h5:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Dedication c.c. Will be there to support!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

~Good show, Been a good turn-out every year~


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (1 members and :squint:3 guests)
Junior LOC


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

See u out there


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

O.G. CHENTE AND LIL ROLAS WILL BE ROLLING IN FROM PUENTE SGV 45miles away in 53 V8 FORD O.G. STYLE!!!!!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

MR O.G. said:


> O.G. CHENTE AND LIL ROLAS WILL BE ROLLING IN FROM PUENTE SGV 45miles away in 53 V8 FORD O.G. STYLE!!!!!


That's right Mr. O.G....Rolling up with Class from one Valle to Another.

STTMFT for the Valleros and O.G.'s


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> Junior LOC said:
> 
> 
> > Firme!!
> ...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> Dedication c.c. Will be there to support!!!


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MY BOYS :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MI 71 said:


> See u out there


*THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup:
*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> O.G. CHENTE AND LIL ROLAS WILL BE ROLLING IN FROM PUENTE SGV 45miles away in 53 V8 FORD O.G. STYLE!!!!!


*THATS RIGHT MY BROTHER THE LOW N SLOW WAY SEE U HERE THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT FOR SO MANY YRS MY FAM BAM :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*EVERYONE THAT'S COMING DOWN THE CAR WILL BE FROM TOPANGA CYN BVLD IF U COMING FROM 101 NORTH GET OFF AT TOPANGA CYN BVLD MAKE A RIGHT COME STRIGHT DOWN TO SHERMAN WY THERE WILL BE A KFC ON YOUR RIGHT SIDE IF U COMING FROM 118 FREEWAY GET OFF ON TOPANGA CYN BVLD MAKE A RIGHT AND STRIGHT DOWN TO SHERMAN WY AND MAKE A LEFT AT STOP LIGHT FOR ANY REASON U GET LOST U COULD HIT ME UP AT 818 836-7714 EVERYONE COMING DOWN DRIVE SAFE:thumbsup:*


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

How much for bikes?


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*BIKES ARE $5 AND PEADAL CARS ARE $5 ALSO*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*EVERYONE THATS COMING DOWN DRIVE SAFE DOWN HERE SEE U IN THE MORNING:thumbsup:*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

good show


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

Had a good time out there real good show


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

MAJOR LEAGUE FAMILY HAD A BLAST GOOD TRUN OUT COOKIE KEEP UP ALL YOUR HARD WORK WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Good turn out


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

alberts 68. camaro bernies 85. regal chuckys 86
regal. angels 84 regal. jrs 87 cutlass. and my 84 cutlass cali's most hated c.c good show cookie


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

STRICTLY FAMILY


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> good show


*THANKS MY BOY FOR YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MI 71 said:


> Had a good time out there real good show


*THANKS FOR COMING DOWN HOMIE HOPE TO SEE U NEXT YR:thumbsup:
*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

mr colors said:


> MAJOR LEAGUE FAMILY HAD A BLAST GOOD TRUN OUT COOKIE KEEP UP ALL YOUR HARD WORK WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR


*THANKS MY BOY FOR COMING OUT SEE U NEXT YR :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

SAUL said:


> Good turn out


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE SEE U NEXT YR:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

BRINCAS YOU said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP FOR THE SHOW DREAMING CASUALLY CC USO CC LATIN DUKES CC DUKES SFV CC TANGIERS CC STRAY CC OLD CLASSICS CC BAGGERS CONNECTION MAJOR LEAGUE CC GROUPE SO CAL INFINITE CC ONE LIFE CC KRAZYSTYLEZ SFV CC VENICE DEVILS CC LOS LOBOS CC ROLLERZ ONLY CC CALI -SS CC DEDICATION CC PACHUCO CC ONE BAD CREAIO C NEU EXPOSURE CC SWIFT CC THEE ARTISTICS LO NUESTRO A.V. LOLOWS SFV CC LOW LIFES CC STRICTLY FAMILY CC CALIS MOST HATED CC STYLISTICS SO.LA CC MAJESTICS V.C LA CLASSIC TOUCH CC DOWN TO EARTH CC EXCLUSIVES ONLY V.C CLASIQUE TOUCH CC *


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP FOR THE SHOW DREAMING CASUALLY CC USO CC LATIN DUKES CC DUKES SFV CC TANGIERS CC STRAY CC OLD CLASSICS CC BAGGERS CONNECTION MAJOR LEAGUE CC GROUPE SO CAL INFINITE CC ONE LIFE CC KRAZYSTYLEZ SFV CC VENICE DEVILS CC LOS LOBOS CC ROLLERZ ONLY CC CALI -SS CC DEDICATION CC PACHUCO CC ONE BAD CREAIO C NEU EXPOSURE CC SWIFT CC THEE ARTISTICS LO NUESTRO A.V. LOLOWS SFV CC LOW LIFES CC STRICTLY FAMILY CC CALIS MOST HATED CC STYLISTICS SO.LA CC MAJESTICS V.C LA CLASSIC TOUCH CC DOWN TO EARTH CC EXCLUSIVES ONLY V.C CLASIQUE TOUCH CC *


you forgot wiseguys c.c my boy


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

We will be there next year


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

LOLOWS FAMILY HAD A BLAST COOKIE...:nicoderm:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

Stylistics SO. LA. had a great time!!!! great turn out, lots of cool cars, people, food and hanging out with the familia!!!!

till next year!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Drowzy818 said:


> you forgot wiseguys c.c my boy


*MY BAD MY BOY THANKS FOR SAYING WISEGUYS CC SFV :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Terco said:


> Stylistics SO. LA. had a great time!!!! great turn out, lots of cool cars, people, food and hanging out with the familia!!!!
> 
> till next year!!!


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT STYLISTICS SO.CAL SEE U NEXT YR:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> LOLOWS FAMILY HAD A BLAST COOKIE...:nicoderm:


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CHUCKY AND LOLOWS CC SFV GLADE U HOMIES HAD A FUN TIME SEE U NEXT YR :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MI 71 said:


> We will be there next year


*SEE U NEXT YR HOMIE:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

onestopcaraudio said:


> View attachment 564893
> View attachment 564898
> View attachment 564901
> View attachment 564902
> ...


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES:thumbsup:*


----------



## KILOE (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CHUCKY AND LOLOWS CC SFV GLADE U HOMIES HAD A FUN TIME SEE U NEXT YR :thumbsup:*[/QUOTE U ARE WELCOME COOKIE. IS IT TRUE I TOOK A TROPHY.BUT U GUYS DECIDE TO GIVE TO SOME ONE ELSE. BECAUSE I LEFT. POST SOME FLICKS COOKIE. SEE U AROUND GEE.ALWAYS REP THAT 818.GEE.


----------



## 64sled (Jan 30, 2010)

Had a good time, see you vatos next year


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

KILOE said:


>


STYLISTICS SO.LA. was looking Firme out there in Canoga Park yesterday! :thumbsup:

What up to the entire So.LA. familia, it's always firme hanging out with you guys :boink: -Junior LOC ~ 8-ONE-8-LIFE


----------



## pitt fan (Sep 24, 2008)

Terco said:


> Stylistics SO. LA. had a great time!!!! great turn out, lots of cool cars, people, food and hanging out with the familia!!!!
> 
> till next year!!!


:thumbsup:


KILOE said:


>


:thumbsup:


Junior LOC said:


> STYLISTICS SO.LA. was looking Firme out there in Canoga Park yesterday! :thumbsup:
> 
> What up to the entire So.LA. familia, it's always firme hanging out with you guys :boink: -Junior LOC ~ 8-ONE-8-LIFE


What up loco.


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

mr colors said:


> MAJOR LEAGUE FAMILY HAD A BLAST GOOD TRUN OUT COOKIE KEEP UP ALL YOUR HARD WORK WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR


x67 :thumbsup:


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP FOR THE SHOW DREAMING CASUALLY CC USO CC LATIN DUKES CC DUKES SFV CC TANGIERS CC STRAY CC OLD CLASSICS CC BAGGERS CONNECTION MAJOR LEAGUE CC GROUPE SO CAL INFINITE CC ONE LIFE CC KRAZYSTYLEZ SFV CC VENICE DEVILS CC LOS LOBOS CC ROLLERZ ONLY CC CALI -SS CC DEDICATION CC PACHUCO CC ONE BAD CREAIO C NEU EXPOSURE CC SWIFT CC THEE ARTISTICS LO NUESTRO A.V. LOLOWS SFV CC LOW LIFES CC STRICTLY FAMILY CC CALIS MOST HATED CC STYLISTICS SO.LA CC MAJESTICS V.C LA CLASSIC TOUCH CC DOWN TO EARTH CC EXCLUSIVES ONLY V.C CLASIQUE TOUCH CC *


:thumbsup:


----------



## PACHUCO 39 (Jan 11, 2007)

*THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY.......THE ENVIRONMENT AND GENTE WERE FIRME A FIRME DAY FOR A FIRME SHOW HAD "PACHUCO CC" HAD A BLAST GOOD TO MEET UP WITH GENTE WE HAVENT SEEN IN A LONG WHILE WE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE NEXT YEAR......GRACIAS JAY JAY PACHUCO CC*


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2012)

Great show & nice ranflas all over the place


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## BIGD6FOU (May 24, 2011)

*Gracias Cookie for the invites! 
The KS familia had a good time and we will definitely be back next year*!:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

pitt fan said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


What's Cracking Ish! 

Get at me dog...umma PM you my number Doggie.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

12th Annual Dia De Los Muertos Festivities in Canoga Park, Ca. 11-4-12

Stylistics SO.LA. CC, Major League CC and One Life-Sur Califas posted up at the 12th Annual Dia De Los Muertos Festivities in Canoga Park, Califas.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Chucky-LL said:


> 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:
> 
> 
> > *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CHUCKY AND LOLOWS CC SFV GLADE U HOMIES HAD A FUN TIME SEE U NEXT YR :thumbsup:*[/QUOTE U ARE WELCOME COOKIE. IS IT TRUE I TOOK A TROPHY.BUT U GUYS DECIDE TO GIVE TO SOME ONE ELSE. BECAUSE I LEFT. POST SOME FLICKS COOKIE. SEE U AROUND GEE.ALWAYS REP THAT 818.GEE.
> ...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

64sled said:


> Had a good time, see you vatos next year


*THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT HOMIE SEE U NEXT YR
:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

KILOE said:


>


*NICE PIXS HOMIE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

PACHUCO 39 said:


> *THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY.......THE ENVIRONMENT AND GENTE WERE FIRME A FIRME DAY FOR A FIRME SHOW HAD "PACHUCO CC" HAD A BLAST GOOD TO MEET UP WITH GENTE WE HAVENT SEEN IN A LONG WHILE WE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE NEXT YEAR......GRACIAS JAY JAY PACHUCO CC*


*THANKS JAY AND PACHUCO CC FOR YOUR SUPPORT ALWAYS GOOD TO HAVE YOU GUYS HERE WITH US SEE U ALL NEXT YR HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE YOUR TROPHY FOR MOST CLUB MEMBERS:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM said:


> Great show & nice ranflas all over the place


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

BIGD6FOU said:


> *Gracias Cookie for the invites!
> The KS familia had a good time and we will definitely be back next year*!:thumbsup:


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE SEE U NEXT YR :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Junior LOC said:


> 12th Annual Dia De Los Muertos Festivities in Canoga Park, Ca. 11-4-12
> 
> Stylistics SO.LA. CC, Major League CC and One Life-Sur Califas posted up at the 12th Annual Dia De Los Muertos Festivities in Canoga Park, Califas.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ILL POST MORE PIXS SOON THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT :thumbsup:*


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> 12th Annual Dia De Los Muertos Festivities in Canoga Park, Ca. 11-4-12
> 
> Stylistics SO.LA. CC, Major League CC and One Life-Sur Califas posted up at the 12th Annual Dia De Los Muertos Festivities in Canoga Park, Califas.


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

HAD A FUN TIME.... SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!


----------



## Pachuco cc Bakersfield (Nov 10, 2012)

The show was a blast its was worth the trip from Bakersfield


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Pachuco cc Bakersfield said:


> The show was a blast its was worth the trip from Bakersfield


*
THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT PACHUCO BAKERSFIELD SEE U NEXT YR:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> HAD A FUN TIME.... SEE YOU NEXT YEAR!


*IT WAS NICE TO HAVE U V.P. AND THE N.E. FAM BAM WITH US SEE U NEXT YR HOPE U LIKE YOUR PLAQUE:thumbsup:*


----------

